# Shifter hoods



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

My wife is getting a new bike built and looking for input on shifters.

Her current ride has 2007(?) Chorus shifters and she rides primarily on the hoods. She really likes these as she can shift and brake easily from the hoods. Previously she had 2001 Ultegra and had only purchased those because Shimano was all that she was familiar with and the only thing her LBS carried. Well since SRAM has now entered the market and Shimano and Campy have changed their hood shapes it is time to look at new options. She will be going to the LBS to touch and feel some of the hoods but interested in input from those who ride the road. Probably shopping at the Chorus/ DuraAce/sram__? level of components.

Petite hands, primarily rides in the hoods, training/club/touring rides of 50+ miles.What do you like (dislike)?

Thanks!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I run Chorus 10 from about the same year. I recently got Record 11 on a bike and it shifts so smooth compared to Chorus. Very effortless.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I like Campy. Because they're right on the bars they minimize my reach issues.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Not a female, but... 2001 Ultegra was what, 6500? Well, 6600 the shifters got 1cm longer, if I remember. Then, 6700's even longer - another CM, I think.

Of course, if 7801 reduced reach so maybe 6700 isn't 2cm longer than 6500... but I'd still say that for small hands, Shimano might very well not be your friend. One of the guys in the club is absolutely tiny - his 48cm frame is a bit too big, and I know for a fact that the "Pistol" hand position just doesn't work for him.

So whatever she gets... I'm betting Shimano isn't the ticket.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Get her a set of "compact" bars. For the first time I can reach the brake lever with ease and full strength. I've got the FSA Pro Wing compact in 38 cm.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I also have the Specialized shims for my STI shifters. They make applying the brakes easy for the first time.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

double post....


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

A person with small hands may be better off using Sram.

My girlfriend is using the Tiagra group on her bike. She has a hard time braking while on the hoods. The shimano has a long straight lever with a low pivot for the lever. When she used my Sram...she found that the angled and higher pivot of the lever is much easier to brake. Sram also has reach adjustment all across their line. Shimano only has it on the 7900. We will be ditching Tiagra for Sram Apex pretty soon. 

The Shimano ergonomics pretty much suck if you have small hands...


----------

